
Startups Try to Spread Outside of Silicon Valley - wyclif
http://www.wsj.com/articles/startups-try-to-spread-outside-of-silicon-valley-1468209662
======
jpeg_hero
> technical talent who are burned out on the rising cost of living and
> declining quality of life in the Bay Area.

Yup.

